# Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada resigns



## DedValve (Mar 26, 2013)

> NOTICE OF CHANGE IN REPRESENTATIVEDIRECTORS
> SQUAREENIXHOLDINGSCO.,LTD.(the ?Company?) expects that the Company?s
> representative directors will change. Such change is subject to a resolution by its 33rd annual
> general meeting of shareholders to be held in late June, 2013, and a resolution by its board of
> ...



Source: 


That just happened.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh wow, they actually went and done it.

Doesn't really change that they'll still churn out XIII-3 as fucking redundant as that is but they done it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

is this a good thing?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, Wada was holding SE from doing an idiotic FF7 remake. And few other stupid decision.

On the other hand Wada was also holding SE from doing anything else. There was absolutely no strategy and plans for the future under him. 

That's why we have only 1 actual SE game in 6+ years.

So basically now SE will do more stupid things but at least it will do something.


----------



## Ice (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a FF7 remake. Or a FF6 one. Especially a FF6 one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a game that wasn't FF.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

New Drakenguard pls.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

More non FF games... I'm sorry, I mean any, is the way to go for SE.

In the 90s it almost seemed like they don't even give a shit about FF, so many different games they made.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2013)

welp nvrmind that was already announced.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew it ... I was talking about how shitty SE has been for the last couple of years... those stocks are really suffering


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 26, 2013)

FF7 Remake, Chrono Trigger remake, Xenogears remake, Vagrant Story remake.

If Square wants to see profits why are they ignoring right what's in front of their faces?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 26, 2013)

Can we get rid of Kitase and Toriyama now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> FF7 Remake, Chrono Trigger remake, Xenogears remake, Vagrant Story remake.
> 
> If Square wants to see profits why are they ignoring right what's in front of their faces?



How about

Guys

How about we do this

Hey

How about we do some actual

You hearing this shit?

Really

GUYS

How about we actually do some NEW, GOOD shit instead of remaking games up the ass for nostalgia's sake?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, i can tolerate a few missteps from past CEO's. But when it comes to going full retard by making shit decisions on your own company churn out abominations and unnecessary products like these:






*Instead of titles that your own fanbase have been clamoring for:*






Then my tolerance reaches it's peak towards the last straw, as well as everyone else who had to suffer crap-tier management. So good riddance.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

oh god, not the casuals whining about WHEN IS VERSUS, WHEN IS KH3, XIII SEQUELS ARE SHIT. I WANT WANT WANT

Go away with Wada


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

So S.E. when's Toriyama getting his last paycheck until he gets the boot?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2013)

Shut up hatti, just...shut up 

About Wada's termination, i'm looking up Matsuda's record now...

And yes, Toriyama should be right next after him.

When you have a record of like 5 straight years of incompetence like this, anyone would and should get sacked. And being CEO, he was first in line.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

You tell him, Inu. 

It's almost staggering how he even lasted this long, especially after the FFMMO-thingy disaster.  

But seriously though, Toriyama *NEEDS* to fucking *LEAVE* once and for all. He is a cancer towards S.E.'s internal development studios and his obsession with _Raitoningu!_ along with XIII sequels in general are getting out of hand.


----------



## Griever (Mar 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...





Square is a big company i see no reason as to why they can't do both.. 

I would like a FFVII remake though, with touched up graphics and better compatibility for the PC, as my version is outdated and troublesome to get working right on Windows 7, since it relies on outdated software.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

*Square Enix ditches social games*



> In recent times, Square Enix has latched onto the social game craze – a move that many fans have come to disagree with.
> 
> 2012 saw the company release a wide variety of social games under the banner of established IPs – many of them free to play and on browser or smartphone platforms. Square Enix took to promoting these releases through vague countdowns and eventually a weekly blog on Famitsu’s App corner featuring mobile division producer Takehiro Ando.
> 
> ...



try this one

Awwww yeah.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 26, 2013)

Those prices for their mobile games were/are fucking ridiculous! 

Wada gone...is there hope for a square enix split, because lets face it, very little good came of the merger in terms of games.

I'm hoping for a new FF, they go back to their roots and abandon any FF:AC type battle system.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



That can come later.

 If people want something ...why not give it to them? 
A very simple concept that seems to have flown past many developers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 26, 2013)

fuck square. dumb as fuck


----------



## Buckbeard (Mar 26, 2013)

Next up for SE: Final Fantasy All The Bravest 2, FF XIII-4. 

SE is rubbish now anyway, Eidos make some good games but main SE only produces HD remake shit, mobile phone microtransaction crap, and bad Final Fantasy games. Hopefully this changes something, but I doubt it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well, Wada was holding SE from doing an idiotic FF7 remake. And few other stupid decision.
> 
> On the other hand Wada was also holding SE from doing anything else. There was absolutely no strategy and plans for the future under him.
> 
> ...



yup.. good thing.. stupid things turn out to be awesome..


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2013)

is this the big news we were told to wait for during the ps4 launch?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 26, 2013)

But...but ios is teh futurh!!! D:


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

Chrono Trigger 2 please.

In glorious pixelated 2d. 

Make Cross non-canon.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 26, 2013)

In other news Versus revealed to have been completed 3 years ago. O.O

Seriously though it's about damn time.


----------



## Mako (Mar 26, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> is this the big news we were told to wait for during the ps4 launch?



That was a waste of time on the PS4 conference. Wait scratch that, the entire conference was a waste of time.


----------

